# Do I have gyno or high body fat ?



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

I was on sd a few years ago without proper pct , stupid I know . A few months later I went to my gp who put me in 20mg nolva per day for 1 year . I'm now off the nolva and my GP thinks I no longer have gyno but don't know if high BF is making it look like I have gyno , all advice appreciated , ?cheers

View attachment IMG_5961.JPG


View attachment IMG_5962.JPG


View attachment IMG_5963.JPG


View attachment IMG_5964.JPG


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Both TBH.

get as lean as possible, it may just all tighten up. If there's a solid lukonof breast tissue you can feel it's gyno. The high body fat def doesn't help


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

both


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Defiantly a Gyno boob shape


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

I think it may be a bit of both.


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replys guys

I'm gonna phone my surgery on Monday morning and see a different gp . I'm gonna lay it on saying my original diagnosis was wrong and because of that it's been allowed to go worse . It's starting to make me feel depressed and affecting family life etc


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Defiantly a Gyno boob shape


 what can we do for gyno boob shape when it just arrived under a month ?

Nolva helped for the nipple , but the shape of the pectoral is like a boob now , since 2 weeks now.

I'm on 250mg test E e10d , 12.5mg aro ed , 40mg nolva


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I would get at lean as possible first before surgery to get a better overall result


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

I was gonna ring my docs and see a different GP this morning , but am I better dieting , cutting out alcohol and getting lean first ? Cheers


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

when you get fat you get boobs. Just comes part and parcel of being overweight.

Your GP will probably tell you the same thing and to lose weight as it's the cheapest option.


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Bish83 said:


> when you get fat you get boobs. Just comes part and parcel of being overweight.
> 
> Your GP will probably tell you the same thing and to lose weight as it's the cheapest option.


 So do you think it's mainly because I'm overweight ? Cheers


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

The gland doesn't always just sit perfectly directly under the nipple, sometimes it fingers through the surrounding fat tissue. That's why they normally lipo free it all up, if you diet first you will give the surgeon a much better view of what your pec shape should look like and will help him to lipo left over pockets and remove any hard gland. If you go now he will have a hell of a lot of fat to deal with and from seeing pics of others could easily have some fat and gland left over. I got as lean as possible for my surgery


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

looks more like chest fat to me. the shape will improve once your body fat drops


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Drop 25lbs and then see.


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Cheers guys , I feel better already


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Nips arent puffy, possibly just pseudo? if so, still may need lipo though...

However, Id guess its just fatty and not glandular.


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Nips arent puffy, possibly just pseudo? if so, still may need lipo though...
> 
> However, Id guess its just fatty and not glandular.


 Cheers mate

I'm hoping so to burn away as much as I can now through dieting and weights


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

GTHITMAN said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm hoping so to burn away as much as I can now through dieting and weights


 Im coming to the end of Tamoxifen for 6 months at 20mg/day for pubertal gyno.

Game over though, no progress for me 

I wish you the best mate its a real pain. crossed fingers


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im coming to the end of Tamoxifen for 6 months at 20mg/day for pubertal gyno.
> 
> Game over though, no progress for me
> 
> I wish you the best mate its a real pain. crossed fingers


 Thanks mate , I hope everything works out for you . I take it mine looks different to yours ?


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Both TBH.
> 
> get as lean as possible, it may just all tighten up. If there's a solid lukonof breast tissue you can feel it's gyno. The high body fat def doesn't help


 +1 absolutely agree, Couldnt say it any better.

You can try some gyno reversal protocls too when you are really lean but i doubt it wil help if you have some Solid tissue underneath those nipples!

But i gotta say Picture 1 2 4 Look just like chest Fat.

Picutre 3 is the only one id say that its a slight Bit of gyno there.

I think if you got gyno it's just a tiny Little Bit and probably mostly is just Fat which will Look good if you burn that Off and fill the skin with some Solid muscle!

I personally wouldnt mess around with those grueling letrozole nolva protocols and just get surgery done if it's really too bad.

But first get lean because you got plenty of Fat on that chest and maybe it dosent Look that Bad or hardly noticeable after all.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

GTHITMAN said:


> Thanks mate , I hope everything works out for you . I take it mine looks different to yours ?


 your nipples are completely flat, whereas mine are SUPER puffy all the time.

I have some shape like yours, and used to be very similar when I was a similar bodyfat, but it pretty muhc dissappeared when i got to lower bodyfat, only some remains. the actual gyno is just around and behind the actual nipple areola for me.

But everyones different too, so dont take my word as law. its just my experience.


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Serc. said:


> +1 absolutely agree, Couldnt say it any better.
> 
> You can try some gyno reversal protocls too when you are really lean but i doubt it wil help if you have some Solid tissue underneath those nipples!
> 
> ...


 Thank so for your input , I was dreading hearing that I have total gyno . These positive answers have given me more incentive to diet and work out more . .cheers


----------



## GTHITMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> your nipples are completely flat, whereas mine are SUPER puffy all the time.
> 
> I have some shape like yours, and used to be very similar when I was a similar bodyfat, but it pretty muhc dissappeared when i got to lower bodyfat, only some remains. the actual gyno is just around and behind the actual nipple areola for me.
> 
> But everyones different too, so dont take my word as law. its just my experience.


 Thanks for your time mate , I'm gonna try my best now to zap it


----------

